# Irene



## Shiva (Aug 26, 2011)

Wish you luck New York and other East Coasters. Irene looks like a very bad one. Hope everything turns out OK for you all.


----------



## likespaphs (Aug 26, 2011)

thanks
it's gonna be my first hurricane (grew up midwest)
i'm a little freaked out and there's still a day and a half until it gets here


----------



## Heather (Aug 26, 2011)

The last one I was in I had to drive to RI! It wasn't bad tho. 
I think the biggest one I was in was Bob. I remember taking the dog for a walk during the eye and everything smelled new and fresh.


----------



## Sirius (Aug 26, 2011)

Be safe everyone, we are worried about you so stay in touch if you can.


----------



## SlipperKing (Aug 26, 2011)

Hang in there Guys and Gals! It won't be to,to bad (fingers crossed) As for NYEric, stay away from the windows and keep your pants rolled up. Park your car on the top of a parking garage.


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 26, 2011)

Yes, please stay in touch if you can.

I heard tonight that some parts of NYC are being evacuated.


----------



## cnycharles (Aug 26, 2011)

shows mandatory and possible evacuation zones

http://project.wnyc.org/news-maps/hurricane-zones/hurricane-zones.html

and here are flash weather maps of the southeast where you can see the edges of irene heading for the carolina coast
http://radar.weather.gov/radar.php?rid=mhx&product=N0R&overlay=11101111&loop=yes


----------



## likespaphs (Aug 26, 2011)

lots of maps

http://spaghettimodels.com/


----------



## NYEric (Aug 27, 2011)

cnycharles said:


> http://project.wnyc.org/news-maps/hurricane-zones/hurricane-zones.html


I work right where it says "beach" east of Seagate in Brooklyn. Last big storm Seagate was under 2' of water!


----------



## biothanasis (Aug 27, 2011)

Good luck to all of you!!! Happy thoughts to all, too!


----------



## tocarmar (Aug 27, 2011)

I'm upstate & we are getting alot of rain allready, 1thunder & lightening storm!!!!!!! They say 10-15 inches possible. They might close bridges across Hudson river if winds get over 50mph. My girlfriend is stuck in Rhinebeck (NY), she is a home health aide & LPN. I hope everyone on East coast is & stays safe!!!


----------



## cnycharles (Aug 27, 2011)

I just checked the forecast for my sister's families home in south orange nj and the winds are expected to be around 50-60 mph tomorrow with higher gusts and then 'calming' back down to 40 or 50 mph later that evening (yiikes). the national weather service forecast page for that area didn't even try to guess how much rain might fall...


----------



## tocarmar (Aug 27, 2011)

On the local news they were saying for my area around 10 inches, it was a purple shade on their map on NBC. I don't have to woory about flood waters, just basement flooding. But alot of other areas will flood around me. I also worry about the winds as we are in the country nothing but trees..


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 27, 2011)

Stay safe, all you east-coasters!


----------



## cnycharles (Aug 28, 2011)

I hope all of you here from near the coast are safe and sound. we have had so far just moderate rain and light wind though I know that will get heavier. I saw that the national weather service website stated the nyc metro and nj/conn area could get from five to twelve inches of rain. in coastal areas where there will be storm surge that will mean a ton of flooding especially in asphalt areas. I know east of here like albany and down in the catskills they have had a ton of rain. there will be major flooding over very wide areas, hope all stay home and stay away from fallen power lines and running floods!

update: at 2:30 pm a branch fell on a line nearby or transformer blew, so our power is out along with many others downstate and in eastern ny. national grid reports the power may be on as early as 'tomorrow morning'. yay... guess I better eat all that ice cream now...


----------



## NYEric (Aug 28, 2011)

Enjoy! I hope Clarke and Chrissy are ok!


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Aug 28, 2011)

It is good to hear from you guys and to know you`re safe...


----------



## NYEric (Aug 28, 2011)

Thanks. I worked at an evacuation center in Park Slope Bklyn this weekend and was the manager last night. I must say the Office of Emergency Management went all out with supplies. The most damage around that I see is from wind blowing out windows and some downed trees. When I get to work tomorrow I'll see what damage happened to the shore line.






Supplies OME style. I wish someone had warned us we would have to get the stuff off the tractor trailers ourselves!  




Volunteer area at 10 PM


----------



## Shiva (Aug 28, 2011)

Irene is here too with very strong winds and driving rain. For a moment I thought a couple of my trees had been uprooted in the back. I went out to check and they're OK. It's just that they're bent so much by the wind that I couldn't see them anymore from my back windows.


----------



## JeanLux (Aug 29, 2011)

NYEric said:


> Thanks. I worked at an evacuation center in Park Slope Bklyn this weekend and was the manager last night. I must say the Office of Emergency Management went all out with supplies. The most damage around that I see is from wind blowing out windows and some downed trees. When I get to work tomorrow I'll see what damage happened to the shore line.



:clap: good job Eric, bravo :clap: !!!! Jean


----------



## goldenrose (Aug 29, 2011)

NYEric said:


> Thanks. I worked at an evacuation center in Park Slope Bklyn this weekend and was the manager last night.....


:clap::clap: Great contribution! Hope there were lots, that was a BIG job that needed to happen in a matter of hours!



Shiva said:


> Irene is here too with very strong winds and driving rain....


reports indicated that winds were at 65mph when it hit NYC, are the winds sustaining after being on land that long?
Glad to hear your trees .... and house are OK!


----------



## Shiva (Aug 29, 2011)

Thanks Rose! It was a bit ugly for a while. Lots of plants outside were thrown off their shelves or hangers. I'll have a few plants to repot. So everything is ok and the trees are fine. I have a row of candle like poplars in the back and they sort of supported each other against the wind.


----------



## Clark (Aug 29, 2011)

NYEric said:


> I hope Clarke and Chrissy are ok!



Thank you, and everyone, for your kind thoughts.

Just got our cable, phone, and internet back(all one vendor).

Some water in basement. 12ft. castor bean plants are shredded. No big deal.

We were outta town last week. Got home 2 am Friday. When the weather service was selling the storm a week ago, thought about putting plywood on front windows and doors. But, 65mph vs. the initial 100mph report, is day and night.

Hope everyone else made out as well!

Orchids have never looked better.


----------



## Marco (Aug 29, 2011)

All is well here. I was stuck in Freehold, NJ for a wedding from Friday to Sunday. My girlfriend and I didn't get back until 7pm last night. No serious damage around our area aside from fallen branches. Also no break in electricity. My fish tank was good when I got home. I was so worried about Goldie. I hope everyone else on the east coast is ok.


----------



## Shiva (Aug 29, 2011)

These are good news.


----------



## tocarmar (Aug 29, 2011)

Me, my dad, & girlfriend ( Heidi) survived.. Heidi lost her car to the flood waters in Rhinebeck. The car insurance won't cover it as we did not have collision on it.. Screw you any way they can!!!


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Aug 29, 2011)

So sorry to here about that Tom! Here in NYC, its seemed that the worst winds came yesterday afternoon. Hurricane was gone, patches of sun, but intense winds...not constant, but with really strong gusts. Seemed much worse than the winds keeping me awake all night (actually fell asleep when the hurricane itself finally arrived in the morning). My backyard neighbor's tree had a big branch snap in those later winds, but it didn't fall...stuck in the top branches. Not even sure if they are aware of it......


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 29, 2011)

The pictures on the news tonight gave a small indication of what this storm did. I'm glad it wasn't as bad as the forecasters thought -- this was bad enough. I'm sad about the damage everyone experienced, but happy you are all OK.


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Aug 30, 2011)

Surprisingly, the worst of the flooding was upstate and New England, especially Vermont. Everybody anticipated flooding in the coastal areas and prepared for it. Nobody really thought about the inland areas. I even heard about people who left the city to avoid the storm, went to the Catskills, and were trapped by floodwaters.


----------



## goldenrose (Aug 30, 2011)

Anticipating flooding is one thing but how can anyone really prepare for the flooding that took place,
our town is here today, gone tomorrow! :sob::sob:
The widespread devastation is bad enough, what if it was worse? :sob::sob:


----------



## likespaphs (Sep 1, 2011)

got my power back yesterday morning
big branches and trees down but no other damage
watched a tree fall and break the utility pole across the street
it pulled one next to my house down but missed my house by ten feet and my neighbor's truck but about a foot!


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 1, 2011)

That is indeed good news.


----------



## likespaphs (Sep 9, 2011)

some photos from a friend in upstate NY
http://www.flickr.com/photos/robcrss9/sets/72157627599688126/with/6101654079/


----------



## Clark (Sep 9, 2011)

My brother is in that boat.
Total loss. As the crow flies, 12 miles from us.


----------



## NYEric (Sep 9, 2011)

Sorry to hear that. Good Luck.


----------



## cnycharles (Sep 9, 2011)

this is from most recent rain results in binghamton, ny about 20 miles south of where I grew up

http://www.pressconnects.com/apps/p...10909&Kategori=NEWS01&Lopenr=109090804&Ref=PH


----------



## goldenrose (Sep 12, 2011)

How are things looking now?
We're back to a drought....
too little, too much, no in between this year.


----------



## cnycharles (Sep 12, 2011)

things are find around here though still moist and muddy in river flat areas. I don't know about binghamton, and am afraid to drive down that way for not knowing which bridges might not be safe. I may email ken who lives in binghamton on high ground near johnson city (the two merge) to see what's up


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 12, 2011)

Who would think that water can be so destructive. Tsunamis, floods, surges...


----------



## Clark (Sep 12, 2011)

...mosquitoes out the wazoo,...


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 13, 2011)

Yeah, that too!


----------



## cnycharles (Sep 14, 2011)

I was just gonna say! Yesterday I was out riding my bike along the barge canal and wanted to stop to check out this large bird with white on its head but going down beyond it's shoulders (too much white for an eagle? any ideas?) and was slowing down to try and check it out but feared that I would get munched. When I got to the end of my part of the trail and up wanting to cross the highway, I did get swarmed  . I had to keep riding down the left side of the road until the traffic cleared so that I didn't get consumed...


----------

